# Another Lathe?????



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, now I went and done it. I did not go to the Woodworking Show this weekend. Instead, I cut the lawn and did some turning. I turned three more goblets yesterday and today and started a fourth and motor gove out on my 10" Delta Midi Lathe. I looked up to buy a new motor and is over $100. Now thinking about buying a new lathe, but probably not another Delta although I do have the extension bed that won't fit a Jet. Looked at site to compare a variable speed vs belt speed change. $100 difference. I don't change speeds that often but just not sure yet. May go look at them, but afraid I will come out with a 14" Jet the way I normally do things, although I don't do much larger work but probably would if I could. Just not sure yet how I will go, but I wouldn't have a problem with the small Jet without variable speed with extension added on. I don't like where the on/off switch is located on the non variable speed, but cannot see how the variable speed is worth another $100. Changing speeds is not difficult and just don't change to very frequent. Guess, I will have to go in to a store to look at them to see my choices. Dang, I liked my Delta too, and still is a good machine other than motor shot. Started making lots of noise, sounding rough and almost locked up. Definately motor as unhooked belt and motor is very hard to turn and don't start but every once in a while and real rough.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Have you tried blowing the motor out with some compressed air?

Jet just introduced a new model that is bigger then the mini but still not full sized. I'll see if I picked up any info on it at the WW show. Woodcraft carries it but I don't think it has made their website yet. I don't recall the pricing on it.

I was supposed to go look at a used Jet 1442 VS today but I got swamped with orders so I've been cooking all day. Hope to go see it maybe TUE or WED.

Jeff


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, blew it out and no go. I regularly vacuumed the air vents out and blew them with air to keep clean often. Guess it was all in vain anyway.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think it was $269.95 but not real sure. I looked at it. The small Jet non VS was $179.95


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The Jet 1442 VS is looking better and better all the time. However, I made a cabinet to set the Delta Midi on and would miss the cabinet. I have drawers that I keep lathe tools in and a drawer on each end of that for other items plus doors below the drawers to hold other things lathe related. Not so sure about putting the Jet 1442 on the/a cabinet. My cabinet now, rolls around if needed and may not be enough for the Jet 1442 VS. Just don't know yet. Sure hate to just throw away my Delta also, as works perfect other than motor. Will look at the new Jet model also. Maybe next week or two as don't go to Houston very often, but if I do, we don't go without going to Papasitas. Good enough reason to go just for that. Woodcraft having a big sale on April 14th also.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Have you tried getting the motor information off the label and calling Grainger?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looked at Grainger site and cannot find one. Ones that I did find that may or may not fit, are as much as a new lathe. Delta replacement is $130 + shipping. Might as well get new lathe for that price.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Jets site seems to be down right now. JETTOOLS.COM

The 1442VS is pretty big and comes with castiron wishbone shaped legs. They have cast in notches for 2x lumber so you could build a cabinet or shelf below the lathe to store stuff and add some additional weight to dampen vibrations. Depending on where you shop I've seen it listed from $899 up to about $1100. It's a 1 HP motor that runs on 230v.

Jeff


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Take the motor to a motor shop and get it fixed, Might need to be rewound, might just need a capacitor. Usually half the price of a new motor, or less.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

*New Jet Mini*

Here is a picture of new Jet 1220 I took at the WW show. I bought one for the GCWA retreat raffle. $292.00 drive out, at the show.

12" Swing, 20" between centers, 3/4 hp motor, an attached worklight, a spindle lock, and accessory holder. 2 tool rest....Long and short. All at a wopping 105#.

Not one that I can just pick up and set in the back of my pickup....


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Check out the Turncrafter Pro from Penn State Industries (http://www.pennstateindustries.com/) Awesome lathe for the price and comes with a standard three year warranty.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

order it from www.woodturningz.com and save money.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

texasair said:


> Take the motor to a motor shop and get it fixed, Might need to be rewound, might just need a capacitor. Usually half the price of a new motor, or less.


Thanks, I will check this out. It is locked tight right now. Will not turn at all, so that gives away any thought about a capacity or probably windings. Sounds more like a bearing or sleeve or something else that puts it in a bind. Took motor off and cannot turn at all.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

there is a motor repair place on 23rd street in Galveston off broardway going toward seawall Gulf Electric 409-762-7132. I had one repaired there and they were cheap.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Bobby, I will check locally first as with gas prices, I can buy a new lathe cheaper than driving to Galveston twice to drop off and pick up. I live in Nederland, however if I don't order off internet a new lathe, will have to drive to Houston to buy one, but would like to look at one before buying. I will check out some motor shops here to see if they can repair. Dang, I had my mind set on a new lathe and you guys are killing my justification for a new vs repair. Just kiddin, I would be more than willing to repair mine if done reasonable but if even close to new price, just as well as upgrade, which will cost much more for upgrade, but hey, if buying again, I must upgrade. Ain't that the way men think? Must get bigger and better? Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

just buy a new one then

:evilegrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> just buy a new one then
> 
> :evilegrin:


Thanks, I'll tell the wife you recommended a new one. Think I may even need a One Way lathe. Yep, yep, hmmm, only if I can't get motor fixed. I will keep taling myself into a new one, the new Jet mid that is listed in earlier post looks tempting. Looks like a road trip this next weekend. Thanks to all, will have to do something soon as I am about to start working 7/12s soon for about 2 months and will be out of it for a while. Dreadin it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I didn't know wife was involved You need a new lathe for sure the old one will cost way to much to fix. You can buy a new one for less or almost less money and it will improve your work 100%


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Bobby, actually, the wife usually encourages to get the better stuff and more tools. Celebrating 30 years this month. Think I will attempt to keep her around anothter 30. She is ready for me to get another (lathe that is, not wife) and I was one to want to repair if possible. Think she will win this one. Dang it.


----------

